# 8 Jan 2017:  Four IDF Killed in Jerusalem Truck-ramming Attack



## The Bread Guy (9 Jan 2017)

R.I.P.  


> A Palestinian driver intentionally rammed his truck into a group of Israeli soldiers on Sunday, killing four and wounding a dozen on a picture-postcard promenade overlooking Jerusalem's Old City and a park called the "Peace Forest."
> 
> The dead - all 20 years old - and the wounded were part of a large group of officer cadets who were getting an educational tour.
> 
> ...


This, from the BBC:


> Israel's prime minister has said "all the signs" are that a man who killed four soldiers in Jerusalem supported so-called Islamic State (IS).
> 
> Although Benjamin Netanyahu did not give evidence for the claim, IS has previously threatened to attack Israel.
> 
> ...


Canada's DefMin offers condolences:


> “As a partner, friend and ally of Israel, Canada fully supports the right of Israelis to live in peace and security, free from the threat of terrorism and incitement to violence.”
> 
> “Canada condemns this terrorist attack that targeted Israel’s defence forces and expresses our deepest condolences to the victims and their families.”


More here via Google News.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (9 Jan 2017)

Eventually the Israelis will be forced to drive the Palestinians out at this rate.


----------



## Altair (9 Jan 2017)

Eventually we are going to need truck control.

Or to ban trucks. This is getting ridiculous


----------

